# Questions on boss for kids rifle



## Croakerkiller (Apr 3, 2013)

Can u add a boss to a gun or would it be cheaper to buy a new gun with one installed I have a 7-08 browning x-bolt and have some attachment to gun my daughter killed her first buck with it but recoil a little much for her


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

You can add a brake for a couple hundred bucks. "Boss" is a Browning term and is basically a glorified Brake. Most any Smith can install one.


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm not sure why any avid hunter would own a gun without one. 

It adjusts to increase accuracy and virtually eliminates recoil.

I have one on my .270 stalker and will never own another high powered rifle without one.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I can already hit the bullseye every time and the recoil of a 30/06 doesn't bother me so why add the expense and the noise? The noise is the main thing.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

welldoya said:


> I can already hit the bullseye every time and the recoil of a 30/06 doesn't bother me so why add the expense and the noise? The noise is the main thing.


Same w/ my Steyr in 300 WM....Beside that it's already looking like a goose gun, dang sure don't need it any longer.....And loud, I couldn't imagine it any louder...might as well shoot a 50 BMG ifin that's the case....

If you wanna invest that change fer a riffle of a kid, do it....but Logan has been shooting a high powered riffle since he was 7. He went 223-270 and now uses my old Steyr in 7-08. The 7-08 is soft on recoil so definitely not needed.:thumbsup:


----------



## TennJeep1618 (Apr 19, 2015)

I would try some of the low recoil 7mm-08 ammunition before I would spend the money on any sort of brake. The increased report from a braked rifle could potentially do as much, if not more harm than slightly heavier recoil.

http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/remington-managed-recoil-7mm-08-remington-140-grain-centerfire-rifle-ammunition/pid-768173


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

TennJeep1618 said:


> I would try some of the low recoil 7mm-08 ammunition before I would spend the money on any sort of brake. The increased report from a braked rifle could potentially do as much, if not more harm than slightly heavier recoil.
> 
> http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/remington-managed-recoil-7mm-08-remington-140-grain-centerfire-rifle-ammunition/pid-768173


Agreed! I have half a box I will give you if you want to try it.


----------



## maxfold (Apr 19, 2008)

*Recoil reduced*

Look into a Mercury Cylinder for butt area of stock ,made to fit in bolt hole under pad ,adds a little weight ,acts like a shock absorbor ,no increase in noise! .think I have read of Muzzle Brake that dont add a lot of noise ? Reduced loads work . And with cylinder can move to new gun .whats LOP ,how tall is daughter? Length from trigger to butt of gun ?


----------



## Croakerkiller (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks for the info fellas may try different ammo first and find gunsmith if not enough thanks again


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Croakerkiller said:


> Thanks for the info fellas may try different ammo first and find gunsmith if not enough thanks again


I have half a box of 7-08 rem reduced recoil you can have to try. Just let me know.


----------



## Croakerkiller (Apr 3, 2013)

*Pm sent*

Pm sent thanks for help


----------



## RobertD (Mar 9, 2011)

A muzzle brake for anyone who is not already deaf or uses a rifle in a non target shooting environment (tables, rests, EAR PROTECTION) is the worst idea since Obamacare. 

There may be SOME measurable reduction in recoil (although I'd guess it to be small), but the increase in FELT recoil (ie what the shooter THINKS happened) is INCREDIBLE! The increase in flash and noise (even with GOOD hearing protection) is WAY WAY WORSE then the small reduction in recoil. 

Managed recoil loads are the answer, and don't permanently change the rifle like a brake will. 

I had a Browning Greywolf .270 with a BOSS and that was the ONLY gun I've never regretted selling. 

They sell a replacement end to cover the threaded barrel end for people who remove a BOSS from their rifle. That product wouldn't exist unless there was demand for it. I've never had buyers remorse over a purchase like I did the first time I shot that rifle. On a bench, with muffs it was TOLERABLE AT BEST. In a hunting situation where you may be in a hurry and the muffs may slip a little, PERMANENT hearing damage may occur, ESPECIALLY in a young person. Please don't do it. Horrible idea.


----------



## Skeeterdone (Jun 21, 2014)

Her shoulder will heal.. 
Her hearing wont!
unless she's going to take eyes and ears with her.
Teach her how to hold tighter.
Like with any butt...If its gotta gap its going to slap!!


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

Has your daughter ever shot a rifle with a muzzle brake? If she doesn't like shooting the rifle now she probably will not like shooting one with a muzzle brake on it.

I say before you spend the money have her shoot a rifle with a brake on it and see how she likes it. I would look into some light load like Hornady's Custom Lite.

Does the rifle fit her? If not then that could add to the problem to.


----------



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

Trailboss powder.you can load a 308 to kick like a 22..managed loads and you won't have a rediculous bang.


----------



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

you can even buy managed recoil ammo over the counter if you dont reload.


----------



## BBRASH (Nov 21, 2007)

I'm sure I will be in the minority here, but there are a few quality muzzle brakes out there that create only a minimal decibel increase as long as you are behind the rifle. In anything 30-06 or larger I will never own another rifle without one. As for barrel length, if you cut the barrel down the length of the brake you don't lose any balance and the FPS loss is minimal. Having said this, I would recommend adding a Limb Saver recoil pad and trying a lighter load before adding a brake. My stepdaughter shoots a Ruger Compact 7mm08 and loves it. Just my .02 cents.


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

BOSS = "Ballistic Optimization Shooting System". Patented adjustable muzzle break for Browning rifles.

I had a muzzle break installed on my 7 mag to tame it down some and yes it is LOUD! I wear ear plugs if im sitting in a shooting house. I highly recommend you go the suggested route with reduced loads first.


----------

